# Ab*bb*C 2010



## macmarco (20. September 2010)

Soderle, dann mal los mit der Planung:



*04.12.10
*
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Timmendorfer Strand/Scharbeutz*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
*Wer lust und Zeit hat kann gern daran teilnehmen, es ist eine reine Spaßveranstaltung **...*_*

Wichtig: Es sind auch Kajaks zur Veranstaltung zugelassen...
*_
Teilnehmer sind:

- Icke (Jak)
- Dorsch-Schnappi (Jak)
- Rahnschote (BB)
- Blindfischer (Jak) Nudelsalat und Würstchen
- Michael B (BB) Baguette und Kampfdipp
- Wildshark (Jak)
- AlBundy (BB)
- Belly_Gaga (Jak)
- Reppi
- theactor
- Rene K.
- Nichtsnutz (Jak)


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Na Klar! Ich bin dabei. Musst Du die Orga machen oder Rahnschote?


----------



## macmarco (20. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Na Klar! Ich bin dabei. Musst Du die Orga machen oder Rahnschote?


Ich net.. :q Der Rahnschote muss dat machen #6 Ich habe nur mal höflich nachfragen wollen, weils letztes Jahr eben ausgefallen ist


----------



## rahnschote (21. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Moin Mädels,
Ich würde das schon gerne machen ,aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das zeitlich schaffe,arbeitmäßig viel zu tun hab und auch nicht jeden tag ins internet komme!#c
Wenn mich Marco online unterstützt,müßte das gehen!
Gruß Hauke


----------



## Blindfischer (21. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Na dann sach ich doch schon mal vorsichtshalber : dabei wenns passt und Jak wieder erlaubt ist.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> Ich würde das schon gerne machen ,aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das zeitlich schaffe,arbeitmäßig viel zu tun hab und auch nicht jeden tag ins internet komme!#c
> Wenn mich Marco online unterstützt,müßte das gehen!
> Gruß Hauke



Jupp... das können wir so machen #6 Dann kümmere ich mich jetzt mit darum 

@all: Dann haut mal in eure Tasten wer mitmachen möchte  |supergri


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (21. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Jo Marco, dann schlag doch mal Termine vor. Aber bitte berücksichtigen, dass jetzt ja jeden 2. Samstag im Monat das ultimative SOT-Treffen stattfindet ( also 09.10., 13.11. und 11.12.) und am 20.11. der Termin für das BMA ist.

Ich glaub das gibt|splat2: zuhause,wenn meine Frau |director: meinen Angel-Terminplan sieht |supergri


----------



## Smölfen (21. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Moinsen,

wenn, wie gesagt, SOT´s dabei sein dürfen, bin ich es auch.
BB hab ich nicht mehr.

Wäre schön, wenn es mal wieder stattfindet - habe ja meine ganz persönliche "Beziehung" dazu 

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## MichaelB (21. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Moin,

also wennste so fragst... hoffen wir mal auf gnädige Wetterverhältnisse :m

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: das heißt: ich will den Pokal zurück |rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

2ter Weihnachtstag???
@MichaelB: War mir klar


----------



## AlBundy (22. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Wenn's Terminlich passt, bin ich dabei. :m
d.h., ich bin ab 13.12. "ausser Landes" - hoffe, das dir Marco das hilft bei der Terminfindung!!! 

...mein Nick steht schließlich immer noch nicht auf dem Pokal#h...

Gruß, Al


----------



## Wildshark (22. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Da greift einer nach den Sternen!!!!!

Die sind gaaanz weit weg!!!!!!!


Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Moin, 





macmarco schrieb:


> 2ter Weihnachtstag???


 aber nur wenn DU das vis-a-vis meiner Familie verklickerst |supergri

Muss man das eigentlich im Dezember starten... |kopfkrat

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (22. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,  aber nur wenn DU das vis-a-vis meiner Familie verklickerst |supergri
> 
> Muss man das eigentlich im Dezember starten... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Zwischen den Tagen am Ende des Jahres... Im November??? 

Dann müsst ihr euch zu äußern


----------



## rahnschote (22. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Hatte letzes Jahr auch schon 2ten Weihnachtstag vorgeschlagen(da war das wetter die  letzten jahre auch gut)
Wäre wieder dafür,oder halt ein,zwei tage später...
Oder jetzt mitte Oktober#c


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Moin,

meine Frage zielte ja darauf ab, ob man das wirklich zwischen X-Mas und Neujahr machen MUSS |kopfkrat
Dies Jahr ist sehr arbeitgeberfreundlich und nicht alle werden da frei bekommen |bigeyes
Also mach einen Terminvorschlag und der mit den meisten Stimmen... |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (25. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Guter Vorschlag! Nirgendwo steht "hier geschrieben" das das Event nur zur Weihnachtszeit oder später...starten kann.

Wir können es durchaus eher machen. Wie wäre es denn mit Anfang Dezember?

...und Marco, nochmal:...kannst mich auf der Liste mit eintragen - DABEI! :m

Ach und Sharki...wir werden ja sehen |schlaf:...


----------



## macmarco (26. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag! Nirgendwo steht "hier geschrieben" das das Event nur zur Weihnachtszeit oder später...starten kann.
> 
> Wir können es durchaus eher machen. Wie wäre es denn mit Anfang Dezember?
> 
> ...



Herzi, hab ich notiert.. dann mach mal einen Vorschlag mit einem Datum ...#h


----------



## Belly_gaga (26. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Mon warum bin ich noch nicht angemeldet marco jetzt aber hin da mit meinen namen will den pokal wieder haben |supergri

gruss euer gaga|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (26. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Danke dir #g...
...hier mal 3 Termine, die wir SPÄTESTENS ins Auge fassen sollten:


27.11.2010
04.12.2010
11.12.2010
Wer andere Termine bevorzugt, immer rein hier! Wir können dann ja hier eine Mehrfachabstimmung starten und sehen dann ja, welcher Termin sich rauskristallisiert. 

Christoph, schön das du es auch wieder versuchen willst...


----------



## macmarco (26. September 2010)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2010 dieses Jahr ???*

Also 04.12. wäre ganz nett bei mir


----------



## loki73 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

juten tach

na das liesst sich doch wieder mal ganz hervorragend und ich wäre auch gerne wieder mit von der partie.

terminlich kann ich mich noch nicht festlegen, und selbst mein erscheinen ist noch mit fragezeichen zu versehen da mein frauchen wieder die ganzen weihnachtsfeiern zu beköstigen hat.


----------



## Hansen fight (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin #h
Der 4.12. würde bei mir wohl auch passen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

ich würde mir den 4ten auch eintragen #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

4. Dezember klingt auch für mich gut. Ist aber auch eigentlich für mich egal, da ich das sowieso so einrichten werde, das ich dabei bin :m


----------



## Blindfischer (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

4. hört sich erstmal gut an, ist erstmal so notiert.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Jut jut... Dann nehmen wir den 04.12..... 

Dat wird fein


----------



## macmarco (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Soderle, dann mal los mit der Planung:



*04.12.10
*
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
*Ort: Kurzfristig 
*
*Wer lust und Zeit hat kann gern daran teilnehmen, es ist eine reine Spaßveranstaltung **...*_*

Wichtig: Es sind auch Kajaks zur Veranstaltung zugelassen...
*_
Teilnehmer sind:

- Icke (Jak)
- Dorsch-Schnappi (Jak)
- Rahnschote (BB)
- Blinfischer (Jak)
- smölfen (Jak)
- Michael B (BB)
- Wildshark
- AlBundy (BB)
- Belly_Gaga (Jak)
- Hansen fight 
- loki 73


----------



## Reppi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Jungs, Jungs...wat plant ihr denn schon wieder......|rolleyes
Wenn meine müden Knochen und noch schlimmer, mein altersschwaches BB es zulassen......dabei


----------



## Blindfischer (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs...wat plant ihr denn schon wieder......|rolleyes
> Wenn meine müden Knochen und noch schlimmer, mein altersschwaches BB es zulassen......dabei




Ich kann Dir sonst noch eine von den Plasteschüsseln  mitbringen, dann bleiben die Knochen im trockenen....


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Wer issn der Blinfischer?

Also ich kann gut Nudelsalat und n paar Würste beisteuern, Holzkohle hab ich auch noch.

Gruß


----------



## macmarco (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Wer issn der Blinfischer?
> 
> Also ich kann gut Nudelsalat und n paar Würste beisteuern, Holzkohle hab ich auch noch.
> 
> Gruß


Sorry, das "D" ist manchmal kaputt... |supergri  Und der Rest auch :g


----------



## theactor (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Hi,

da bin ich doch auch dabei! :z

|wavey:dabeitor


----------



## Reppi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



> Ich kann Dir sonst noch eine von den Plasteschüsseln mitbringen, dann bleiben die Knochen im trockenen....



Da komme ich ggf. auf Dich zurück:m
Werde mal die Tage nen Trockenversuch starten, ob meiner die Luft hält.....


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

@ Marco: wenn Du keine Nudeln magst, kannst Du das auch offen sagen, brauchst mir nicht heimlich Kartoffelsalat unterjubeln|supergri


----------



## macmarco (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> @ Marco: wenn Du keine Nudeln magst, kannst Du das auch offen sagen, brauchst mir nicht heimlich Kartoffelsalat unterjubeln|supergri



Huuups.... naja, ein Versuch war es ja wert :vik:


----------



## Smölfen (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Soderle, dann mal los mit der Planung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



04.12. - keine Ahnung ob ich da Zeit ... ohh |bigeyes ich steh ja schon auf der Liste :q#6

na dann "muß" ich ja wohl mitmachen - sehr gerne!!!

Wenn ich den "Trööt" bisher richtig verfolgt habe, gibt es noch keinen "Topf" - spende ich gerne; wenn sich niemand sonst "verpflichtet" fühlt.

Wird ja auch Zeit, das Al Bundy sich endlich mal nen neuen Aschenbecher zulegt  obwohl Sharki ist ja auch für seinen "Abräumertrick" bekannt.|supergri#h

Ansonsten bringe ich gerne nen Sack Grillkohle und 2 x "Filet im Kunstdarm" mit.

Also, es gilt :k

Gruß Smölfen #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Nabend,
wenn ihr einen Strand auswählt wo ich meine Aluladde ans Wasser bekomme dann könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mal wieder vorbei zu kommen. Ein Belly hab ich nicht mehr aber ein Sicherungsboot kann ja auch nicht verkehrt sein.
Wenn es also keine Steilküste ist und nicht weit zum Wasser, das Boot wiegt 80 Kilo und ist tragbar, dann komm ich gerne wenn ich kann. Bring dann natürlich auch Kohle, Getränke oder was sonst so gebraucht wird mit.


----------



## Reppi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Sas entwickelt sich hier ja zum Veteranen-Treff..


----------



## RenéK. (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moinsen,

bin dann wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei, natürlich mit Belly!!

Tight Lines

René


----------



## MichaelB (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

der "Topf" sollte doch noch bei Rahnschote sein...

Wenn es wirklich zu einem Veteranentreffen wird würde ich den guten alten Kampfdipp mitbringen #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rahnschote (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Der "TOPF"  (Pokal)wird natürlich mitgebracht,und darf auch kurz betrachtet werden,dann nehme ich ihn wieder mit!

Ich bring denn das mit was zum schluß noch fehlt(fleisch,glühwein,bier...)


----------



## Smölfen (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der "Topf" sollte doch noch bei Rahnschote sein...
> 
> ...



wenn schon "Veteranentreff" - wer holt "Mikefish" ab?

Kinder, wie die Zeit vergeht - René und Reppster |bigeyes , na das kann ja was werden (freu) - ich "klingel" mal "Salmonelle" an und "Ace" und "Maddin" und ...

Gruß Smölfen


----------



## macmarco (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Müssen wir noch einen Pokel für den ältesten Paddler anfertigen lassen???? |supergri:m


----------



## Reppi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



> den ältesten Paddler



Für das älteste BB würde ich gewinnen..|supergri|supergri

@Smölfen
Dat mach mal !!!!
Auch der DD fehlt hier noch...


----------



## Smölfen (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Für das älteste BB würde ich gewinnen..|supergri|supergri
> 
> @Smölfen
> Dat mach mal !!!!




Erledigt!! |supergri

Gruß Smölfen #h


----------



## loki73 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

ich muss leider wieder einmal absagen. die termine passen leider nicht zu den arbeitszeiten meiner ex-verlobten. #d


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



loki73 schrieb:


> ich muss leider wieder einmal absagen. die termine passen leider nicht zu den arbeitszeiten meiner ex-verlobten. #d


Schade, schade... dann seh zu, dass du so mal wieder hoch kommst |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Soderle, dann mal los mit der Planung:



*04.12.10
*
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
*Ort: Kurzfristig 
*
*Wer lust und Zeit hat kann gern daran teilnehmen, es ist eine reine Spaßveranstaltung **...*_*

Wichtig: Es sind auch Kajaks zur Veranstaltung zugelassen...
*_
Teilnehmer sind:

- Icke (Jak)
- Dorsch-Schnappi (Jak)
- Rahnschote (BB)
- Blindfischer (Jak) Nudelsalat und Würstchen
- smölfen (Jak)
- Michael B (BB)
- Wildshark
- AlBundy (BB)
- Belly_Gaga (Jak)
- Hansen fight 
- Reppi
- theactor
- Rene K.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Mooin Leute,
ich muß mich von der Veranstaltung leider wieder abmelden weil ich an dem We nach Köln fahre.


----------



## macmarco (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Mooin Leute,
> ich muß mich von der Veranstaltung leider wieder abmelden weil ich an dem We nach Köln fahre.


Hey..schade schade 

Als was musst du dich verkleiden Jörg?


----------



## BB-cruiser (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

bestimmt als Poldi #h


----------



## macmarco (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> bestimmt als Poldi #h


Naja, dann könnte er sich den Geisbock sparen :m


----------



## Nichtsnutz (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

hallo alle ,#h
bin ich zu spät oder kann ich mich noch anmelden?
also marco falls noch ein plätzchen frei ist mach mich mal auf die liste. Danke

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## macmarco (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Soderle, dann mal los mit der Planung:

04.12.10
Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar
Strand je nach Wind und Wetter
Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt
Ort: Kurzfristig 
Wer lust und Zeit hat kann gern daran teilnehmen, es ist eine reine Spaßveranstaltung ...

Wichtig: Es sind auch Kajaks zur Veranstaltung zugelassen...

Teilnehmer sind:

- Icke (Jak)
- Dorsch-Schnappi (Jak)
- Rahnschote (BB)
- Blindfischer (Jak) Nudelsalat und Würstchen
- smölfen (Jak)
- Michael B (BB)
- Wildshark (Jak)
- AlBundy (BB)
- Belly_Gaga (Jak)
- Hansen fight 
- Reppi
- theactor
- Rene K.
- Nichtsnutz


----------



## Wildshark (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ich möchte auch eine Signatur Marco ! #t

( Yak )
Weil ich mit dem selbigen erscheine!#h

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> bestimmt als Poldi #h



Ne, ich fahre da als Papa hin der seinen Sohn nach über einem Jahr das erste mal in seinem Studienumfeld und seiner WG besucht. 
Poldi geht schon von daher nicht weil der Kleene mir ja gerade bis zum Beckenknochen geht.


----------



## macmarco (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch eine Signatur Marco ! #t
> 
> ( Yak )
> Weil ich mit dem selbigen erscheine!#h
> ...


Aber gerne doch :m


----------



## Wildshark (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Danke  Danke!!!


----------



## Hansen fight (24. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Hallo Männer
Ich muss leider auch auch absagen |bigeyes
Schwägerin feiert Ihren geburstag nun doch :c

Euch viel Spaß 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Smölfen (26. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Bitte mich auch von der Teilnehmerliste streichen.

Gruss S.


----------



## xfishbonex (26. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Hallo Männer
> Ich muss leider auch auch absagen |bigeyes
> Schwägerin feiert Ihren geburstag nun doch :c
> 
> ...


 Du willst ja nur mit mir angeln gehen :q:q:q:qmein süssen


----------



## macmarco (26. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Smölfen schrieb:


> Bitte mich auch von der Teilnehmerliste streichen.
> 
> Gruss S.


Woher wusst ich das  nur |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Schade |rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (26. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Dann werden wir ja nun eine kleine gemütliche Truppe :q

Strandwahl:

Ich denke, wir sollten Neustäder Bucht nehmen. Timmendorfer Strand/ Scharbeutz... ist für jeden gut zu erreichen, Parklpätze gibt dat auch genug und Fisch wird auch da sein #6


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ganz schlechte Wahl #d fahrt doch lieber nach Dahme TP und laßt mir die paar Fische in Timmendorf


----------



## macmarco (26. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte Wahl #d fahrt doch lieber nach Dahme TP und laßt mir die paar Fische in Timmendorf



hmmm... lass mich kurz überlegen....



















...nö..... :q

Wieviel sollen wir denn noch drin lassen ... :q


----------



## Wildshark (26. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ein Hering und Kraut für 10 mal aus werfen müsste doch reichen odeer?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

ihr seid ja so gemein :c also gibt es zum Feste wieder Grünkohl mit Karpfen :v


----------



## Blindfischer (27. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

@ Roland: Wieso, hast Du deine Dosche von Sonntag schon alle weg?

Kein Wunder dass Du einsamen Wanderern nichts gegönnt hast 

Timmendorf ist gut, da sind genug Parkplätze und ab und an auch Fisch


Wetter sieht ja soweit auch ganz gut aus(zumindest wenn man nicht den Hintern im Wasser haben muß ), hoffentlich bleibt das so


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

so sehr ich Dahme mag... bittebittebitte nicht Dahme - will doch auch mal einen anderen Strand sehen 

Und wenn es dort mit den Fischen nicht klappen sollte... weiß ich ja woran es gelegen haben wird :q

Aber wo bitte kann man in Timmendorf angeln OHNE Touristenattraktion zu sein?
Ich kenne nur die Gegend um die Seebrücke... #c

@MarcoMac: ich würde ein paar Baguette und den guten alten Kampf-Dipp mitbringen #h

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Grill und Kohle sind vorhanden?


----------



## Wildshark (27. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ihr seid ja so gemein :c also gibt es zum Feste wieder Grünkohl mit Karpfen :v


 
Du mußt das doch nicht zusammen essen!!!!!#6

Ein Tag das eine und den anderen das Andere!!!:q

Viel spass beim Karpfen ausnehmen und Grünkohl putzen!!!

Torsten


----------



## Blindfischer (27. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Aber wo bitte kann man in Timmendorf angeln OHNE Touristenattraktion zu sein?
> Ich kenne nur die Gegend um die Seebrücke... #c



Egal wo wir Angeln, wir hübschen Jungs in den schicken Wathosen sind doch überall eine Attraktion oder?

Ich war jetzt zweimal vom Strand aus los ( eben hinter der Ostseetherme) , das geht eigenlich ganz gut.

N´ paar Touri´s hat´s da zwar immer, aber wenn die Sonne nicht scheint geht das eigentlich.
Musst nur den Fisch festhalten, die fangen echt an Dir den abzuschwatzen...

Das wird wieder Lustig
@Marco: wenn noch was fehlt sag Bescheid, Grill und Kohle kann ich noch mitbringen

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (28. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Soderle, dann mal los mit der Planung:



*04.12.10
*
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Timmendorfer Strand/Scharbeutz*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
*Wer lust und Zeit hat kann gern daran teilnehmen, es ist eine reine Spaßveranstaltung **...*_*

Wichtig: Es sind auch Kajaks zur Veranstaltung zugelassen...
*_
Teilnehmer sind:

- Icke (Jak)
- Dorsch-Schnappi (Jak)
- Rahnschote (BB)
- Blindfischer (Jak) Nudelsalat und Würstchen
- Michael B (BB) Baguette und Kampfdipp
- AlBundy (BB)
- Reppi
- theactor (BB) Baguettebrot,Würstchen sowie Mülltüten, Teller Besteck & Co.
- Rene K.
- Nichtsnutz (Jak) Cola, Fanta
- Magnus12

VIP: Hornhechteutin 

Zum Grillen reicht das noch nicht... Also mal ran an die Tasten :q#6

@Michael B: Timmendorfer Strand ist eigentlich genial... Du wirst sehen, was sich da alles fangen lässt.... 

@All: denkt an die Heringsvorfächer wenn ihr wollt... zur Zeit stauen sie sich da Tonnenweise


----------



## Wildshark (28. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

OK!

Würstchen, Fleisch!!


----------



## Nichtsnutz (28. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

moin männer`s 

cola und fanta bring ich mit .
kann ich in timmendorferstrand mit anhänger parken?
ich bekomme mein schiff nicht aufs dach.
der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Wildshark (28. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ja das geht!


----------



## macmarco (28. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> moin männer`s
> 
> cola und fanta bring ich mit .
> kann ich in timmendorferstrand mit anhänger parken?
> ...



Also nochmal für alle... Die Stelle ist  kurz hinter der Ostseetherme... Dort sind sooooooooo viele PP, dass wir 
alle mit 2 Autos kommen könnten #6


----------



## Reppi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Bei mir wird es ein Lauf gegen die Zeit........Freitag die Hexe zu besuch gehabt;
läuft das mit Spritze dann unter Doping ?
Muss ich das irgendwo bei der BB-Doping-Komission anmelden ?


----------



## Blindfischer (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es ein Lauf gegen die Zeit........Freitag die Hexe zu besuch gehabt;
> läuft das mit Spritze dann unter Doping ?
> Muss ich das irgendwo bei der BB-Doping-Komission anmelden ?



Gedopt ist gut, dann kannst Du uns Yakfahrer gerne rausschleppen:m

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MichaelB (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

frisch gedopt ist halb gewonnen |bigeyes

Scharbeutz klingt guuut - und ich bin gespanntestens was da geht #6 und kann es irgendwie immer noch nciht glauben, dass man dort am Kurkarten-Strand wirklich grillen kann/darf/tut :m

Danke für den Tipp mit den Heringsvorfächern - bislang bin ich einer der erfolgreichsten Am-Hering-Vorbeiangler :vik:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

HI,

ich werde mich auf dem BellyBoot bewegen und Baguettebrot und Würstchen dabei haben; sowie Mülltüten, Teller Besteck & Co.

Repp -- komm ran, gefälligst! 

|wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> frisch gedopt ist halb gewonnen |bigeyes
> 
> ...




Grillen werden wir können und tun, ob wir dürfen wird sich zeigen 

Heringe ? Hmm, stimmt da entsinne ich noch so Versuche vom Belly in der Kieler Förde....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Reppi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

@Söönke
Ich mache das aber auch ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig....ist für mich der absolut besch...... Strand den es gibt; da bin ich eher auf Als...von der Gurkerei her.....


----------



## theactor (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

HI,

verständlich...
Also, Wetter: STRENG! DICH!! AN!!! 

|wavey:


----------



## rahnschote (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moinsen,
mein Laptop hat entgültig den geist aufgegeben,tot das ding :rbin gerade bei schwiegereltern drin!
Also scharbeutz soll es sein (der Parkplatz zwischen therme und Grillmaster?sicherlich)
Ich war letzten sonntag in Haffkrug:hatte 10maßige Dorsche in 1,5std,bis 50cm alsofisch ist da auf der ecke...
Laut windfinder wird das diese woche ja arctisch (minus 10° tagsüber|uhoh
Ich werd wohl erst freitag wieder ins board kommen,wenn mich einer ereichen will bis dahin:0179/7301506


----------



## RenéK. (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Hi Leute, ich werds auch vom Wetter abhängig machen, bei zur Zeit angesagten - 4 Grad tagsüber mal schauen, nicht das mein Belly erfriert.....


----------



## macmarco (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin, 

mit dem Grillen ist mir dat heute auch so in den Kopf geschossen... Vllt. kann das einer von euch noch klären? habe leider keine Zeit tagsüber dafür 

Wenn´s -4 Grad werden sollten, dann ziehen wir uns eben eine Büx mehr an


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin Moin,
meine Hunde haben mir gerade geflüstert, das sie mal wieder Hunger auf einen Big Micmacmarco haben und würden Euch besuchen wollen wenn es Frauchen und das Wetter zuläßt :q.
Sie lassen anfragen ob das für Euch OK wäre ?

Gruß aus Eutin im Namen der Jungs
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Also im Dezember und da wo wir sind dürfte das kein Problem darstellen!
Wir machen ja kein offenes feuer am Strand!
Ansonsten grillen wir halt in einem der Durchgänge!
Micha ich werde auch extra für die Hunde eine Wurst mitbringen!
Also das erscheinen von Dir und Anhang ist erwünscht, wenn nicht sogar befohlen!!!!!!:vik:

Gruß
Torsten

P.S. DA KANN KEINER WAS GEGEN HABEN!!!!!


----------



## magnus12 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin allerseits,

das Wetter ist so ******** da will ich jetzt auch mitmachen! Würde mich über eine genaue Beschreibung des Treffpunktes freuen da das nicht so ganz meine Ecke ist...weiß jemand eine Adresse für mein Navi/Google?
Wenn dicke Schneemalheur ist spar ich mir jedoch die Fahrerei, hab kein Bock um 5 aufzustehen... meine Grillsachen bringe ich daher selber mit. Und dicke Socken. 

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> das Wetter ist so ******** da will ich jetzt auch mitmachen! Würde mich über eine genaue Beschreibung des Treffpunktes freuen da das nicht so ganz meine Ecke ist...weiß jemand eine Adresse für mein Navi/Google?
> Wenn dicke Schneemalheur ist spar ich mir jedoch die Fahrerei, hab kein Bock um 5 aufzustehen... meine Grillsachen bringe ich daher selber mit. Und dicke Socken.
> ...



Hi Frank...

Schön das du dabei bist #6

Scharbeutz = Ostseetherme.. die ist ausgeschildert... Gleich davor/danach kommt der Grillmaster, den kannst du nicht #6übersehen....


----------



## macmarco (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> meine Hunde haben mir gerade geflüstert, das sie mal wieder Hunger auf einen Big Micmacmarco haben und würden Euch besuchen wollen wenn es Frauchen und das Wetter zuläßt :q.
> Sie lassen anfragen ob das für Euch OK wäre ?
> 
> ...



Hey hey... da wirst du wohl nicht drumherum kommen :m Denk dran das du mir was mitbringen wolltest für Becki :q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Hey hey... da wirst du wohl nicht drumherum kommen :m Denk dran das du mir was mitbringen wolltest für Becki :q:q:q


stimmt auch wieder aber sooooooo bringste Dich Sonntag um das Käffchen mit Claudi :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> das Wetter ist so ******** da will ich jetzt auch mitmachen! Würde mich über eine genaue Beschreibung des Treffpunktes freuen da das nicht so ganz meine Ecke ist...weiß jemand eine Adresse für mein Navi/Google?
> Wenn dicke Schneemalheur ist spar ich mir jedoch die Fahrerei, hab kein Bock um 5 aufzustehen... meine Grillsachen bringe ich daher selber mit. Und dicke Socken.
> ...




Hi Frank,

Klasse, dann sehen wir uns auch mal wieder, Schneefall solls ja nicht so geben, ich denke das klappt.
Fürs Navi geht sonst auch einfach Timmendorfer Strand oder in den meisten ist die Ostseetherme als Sonderziel drin.
Von der Therme aus gesehen ist eine ganze Reihe Parkplätze rechts am Strassenrand, da stehen wir dann irgendwo. Meist in der Nähe eines der Durchgänge zum Strand.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> meine Hunde haben mir gerade geflüstert, das sie mal wieder Hunger auf einen Big Micmacmarco haben und würden Euch besuchen wollen wenn es Frauchen und das Wetter zuläßt :q.
> Sie lassen anfragen ob das für Euch OK wäre ?
> 
> ...




Also ich habe was dagegen, nämlich gegen "wenn" , das gibts nicht, Ihr kommt und fertich. #6

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

ich bin so selten an/in/um die Ostseetherme herum... schätze aber mal, dass man eine Ansammlung Irrer in Gummikleidung nicht übersehen können wird :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Leudde sach das Treffen aab !!!
ich möchte mit allen nächstes Jahr noch angeln .
Die Fahrt zum Treffen ist heute schon zu gefährlich #d was soll das ? Bevor einem etwas zustößt, das Risiko ist zu hoch das ist kein angeln wert .Ein sehr gesorgter BB-Cruiser |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

heute ist DIENSTAG - und bis Samstag sollte sich die Situation auf den Strassen beruhigt haben :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

bis zu 40 cm Neuschnee in OH alleine heute und am Wochenende bis zu -15 Grad in der Nacht sprechen eine deutliche Sprache finde ich


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

nu mal nicht verspannen sondern abwarten - ziehste Dir eben eine lange Unterbüx zusätzlich an, dann passt das schon :g

Spätestens Freitag Abend wissen wir es ganz genau :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ich denke auch ---abwarten--- ist angesagt... Habe ja noch genug Zeit bis Samstag.... Und zu kalt kann dat net werden :m


----------



## Blindfischer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Jup,

solange die Parkplätze nicht voll Schnee geschaufelt sind, kriegen wir das schon irgendwie hin.
Aber die Bellyboater haben dann einen Vorteil, das Wasser ist ja deutlich wärmer als die Luft also haben sie immer einen schön warmen Achtersteven

Freitag Abend werden wir`s wissen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Genau, am Freitag wissen wir mehr! Nun seid mal nicht so wasserscheu - Schnee ist ja schließlich auch nur Wasser, da sind wir Angler doch in unserem Element |supergri,


----------



## macmarco (30. November 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Schnee ist ja schließlich auch nur Wasser, da sind wir Angler doch in unserem Element |supergri,


Habe aber im Schnee noch nie einen Fisch gefangen, geschweige denn einen "schwimmen" sehen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Wildshark (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ist doch cool Yak aus dem Auto in den Schnee und und dann durch den Schnee gepaddelt!
Sparen wir doch die Yakkarre!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ich drücke euch ja auch die Daumen aber das Hinkommen, das verzurren vereister Jaks und die extreme kälte bei wenig Bewegung werden einige Knackpunkte sein .Ich weiß wovon ich rede ich arbeite das ganze Jahr über draussen . Ich glaube man muß sich bei den Bedingungen nichts beweisen wie hart man ist #d wie gesagt ich drücke die Daumen und hoffe ihr habt alle beheizte Rutenringe und wiedererwarten viel Spaß ich freue mich schon auf die Berichte falls...    #h


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ... und hoffe ihr habt alle beheizte Rutenringe und wiedererwarten viel Spaß ich freue mich schon auf die Berichte falls...    #h



Hey ,

da habe ich ja schon mein nächstes Pimp Projekt, Spinnrute mit Griffheizung und beheiztem Spitzenring...:m

Aber erst mal abwarten, so wirkliche Wetterbesserung ist ja noch nicht angesagt, und in OH herrscht nach wie vor noch Chaos wegen Schneeverwehungen.
Kann man fast nicht glauben weil bei uns ( Reinfeld ist ja nicht so weit von der Küste weg) überhaupt nichts ist.

Heute ist bei dem Wind die gefühlte Aussentemperatur auf alle Fälle unter - 20 Grad...


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Wildshark (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ja Ja 

Was wäre das Leben ohne die Arbeit! Viele Kranke Bla Bla!#d

Sorry aber ich bin raus!!!!:c
Aber wir sehen uns in diesem Leben bestimmt nochmal!!

@Micha
Du mußt den Hunden nun selbst eine Wurst mit nehmen!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## MichaelB (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

der Schnee scheint noch etwas ungleichmäßig verteilt zu sein... gestern morgen bin ich von Rümpel aus im dicksten Schneetreiben losgefahren und in Reinfeld war nur leicht gezuckert |rolleyes

Nach der aktuellen Prognose mache ich mir aber wenig Sorgen wegen Samstag - könnte vielleicht etwas frisch werden, soll aber ab Freitag ncht schneien :g

Um mal nicht nur übers Wetter zu reden: weiß wer was über die Wassertiefen vor der Therme?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

@Thorsten: Schade 

@MichaelB: Gibt da so ne schöne Kante die schnell auf 9-10m runter geht  :m


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Soderle, dann mal los mit der Planung:



*04.12.10
*
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Timmendorfer Strand/Scharbeutz*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
*Wer lust und Zeit hat kann gern daran teilnehmen, es ist eine reine Spaßveranstaltung **...*_*

Wichtig: Es sind auch Kajaks zur Veranstaltung zugelassen...
*_
Teilnehmer sind:

- Icke (Jak)
- Dorsch-Schnappi (Jak)
- Rahnschote (BB)
- Blindfischer (Jak) Nudelsalat und Würstchen
- Michael B (BB) Baguette und Kampfdipp
- AlBundy (BB)
- theactor (BB) Baguettebrot,Würstchen sowie Mülltüten, Teller Besteck & Co.
- Rene K.
- Nichtsnutz (Jak) Cola, Fanta
- Magnus12

VIP: Hornhechteutin


----------



## MichaelB (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

und wie weit ist die schöne Kante? In BB-Territorium oder kurz hinterm Horizont?

Und: haben wir genug Fressalien? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Unser Kraftfahrer hat gestern 4 Std. bis Timmendorf gebraucht; hier sind die letzten 3 Std. ca. 20cm Neuschnee gefallen--Ich bin raus; das tue ich mir nicht an......


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Keine Sorge, 

ist noch vor dem Horizont ,zur Not Schlepp ich Dich hin, ich bring die Schleppleine mit.

Da sich das Teilnehmerfeld ja immer weiter ausdünnt werd ich vorsichtshalber auch n kleinen Grill und etwas Kohle/Anzünder einstecken.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Unser Kraftfahrer hat gestern 4 Std. bis Timmendorf gebraucht; hier sind die letzten 3 Std. ca. 20cm Neuschnee gefallen--Ich bin raus; das tue ich mir nicht an......




So´n Fahrer hatten wir auch mal.... |supergri

aber im Ernst, wir behalten die Strassenverhältnisse im Blick, so ganz ohne ist das nicht, gerade wenn man quer durch OH fahren muß.
Die Schule fällt heute ja auch noch aus und Busse fahren auch noch nicht wieder, das machen die ja  nicht aus Jux und Dollerei.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Reppi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Was hier im Moment runterkommt, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen....


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Was hier im Moment runterkommt, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen....





und hier ( aktuell in Henstedt-Ulzburg) is nix, nur ab und an mal eine einsame Flocke.


----------



## MichaelB (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

hier in Reinfeld ist aktuell auch keine Flocke zu sehen... seltsame Verteilung |rolleyes

Ab morgen Vormittags soll es sonnig sein - und sch**** auf kalt :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Wir werden morgen Abend die Entscheidung treffen gegen 19.30h. Dann wissen wir alle mehr, man kann das rechtzeitig lesen.  
Bisher schaut es ganz gut aus... Denke eigtl., dass es statt finden kann :g


----------



## rahnschote (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

HAB NEN NEUEN LAPTOP;gerade angetüdelt!


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



rahnschote schrieb:


> HAB NEN NEUEN LAPTOP;gerade angetüdelt!


wow.... und du kannst damit auch schreiben....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen Abend die Entscheidung treffen gegen 19.30h. Dann wissen wir alle mehr, man kann das rechtzeitig lesen.
> Bisher schaut es ganz gut aus... Denke eigtl., dass es statt finden kann :g




Dito, das wird schon.


----------



## BB-cruiser (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

#htürlich türlich Digga #h


----------



## Blindfischer (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

|krach:  wer is hier Dick? Ich bin nicht Dick, nur kräfig


----------



## macmarco (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ich bin heute die Strecke mal gefahren und habe mir die Örtlichkeit dort mal angesehen.
Die Parkplätze gibt es dort leider nicht wegen dem Schnee und die Straßen sind alles andere als gut geräumt.

*Wir werde den Cup verschieben müssen, was heißen soll, dass wir diesen morgen leider ausfallen lassen müssen!!*

Wir können ja nach einen neuen Termin schauen, wenn sich die Lage verbessert hat. Es muss nicht sein, dass sich jemand mit dem Auto in den Graben begibt. Nicht für diese Veranstaltung.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Ist zwar schade, aber sicherlich das Beste. Vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast und die Strecke abgefahren bist. 
So weiß ich heute schon Bescheid und kann mein Wochenende anders planen. Meine Frau wird's freuen. 

Letztes Jahr hat mich die Absage ja erst erreicht, als ich schon Abreise bereit war. Da lag auch so viel Schnee in Ostholstein. Sch... Wetter! :c

Ich gehe ja fest davon aus, dass ich den größten Fisch fangen werde und im nächsten Jahr den Cup veranstalten darf :vik:
Daher schon mal vorab meine Ansage: Ich veranstalte den Cup dann im Oktober/November


----------



## MichaelB (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

Moin,

schade... aber dann ist´s wohl so 

Wobei die A1 warscheinlich geräumt und ab da sind es ein paar Km bis zur Therme...

Und das mir, der ich schon zwei Mal krank im Bett lag und passen musste 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*

@ marco sehr vernünftig wie ich finde :m

@blindfischer damit waren die Zigarren gemeint

@schnappi den Cup ausrichten dürfen ,muß man sich verdienen:m

P.s. Jetzt habe ich alle Fische für mich #6 Danke @ all|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*C 2010*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schade... aber dann ist´s wohl so
> 
> ...


Lässt sich leider nicht ändern...bin dort heute extra langgefahren... Parkplätze waren alle mit Schnee zu und das nicht wenig... dann halt im Februar oder so #6


----------

